# Kid Stories



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

When my sister and I were about 7 and 10, we had a couple of girls that lived next door to us. They were known as the cat family, because they had about a million feral (wild) cats running around.

One day, they told my sister and I that their next door neighbor had strangled one their cats with a choke chain and that we needed to do something about it. This story was probably never true, but we went along with it anyways.

We all decided that we would take little shovels and spades and jump over their neighbor's back fence and dig up her lawn and throw all the dirt and grass into her pool.

I can remember asking if they checked to make sure the lady wasn't home while we were there totally ruining her swimming pool and lawn, and they said that she wasn't there even though I saw a light on by the back door.

Next thing we knew, this poor woman's back door came flying open and she was screaming at us asking what the %^&& we were doing to her yard.

My sister and the two girls flew back over the chain link fence and were gone, leaving me standing there and having to answer to the devil woman who had killed their cat.

I remember having to go home to tell our parents about what happened, then having to go back over to that woman's house and apoligizing to her...I don't know how our parents made it right with her, but to this day I can't believe we actually did such a thing









Got a good story from when you were a kid? Feel free to tell us more than one!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

When I was about 9yrs old I painted our neighbors back door.
I thought this old manâ€™s door could use some sprucing up. It was
kinda rusty and just needed a â€œwomansâ€™â€ touch.
Well my mom didnâ€™t think it was too amusing when the old guy wanted her to pay for a new door! 
I totally think that was crap because it looked like it needed replacing anyway. 
(thatâ€™s why I painted it for him







) 
Well donâ€™t remember if my parents ever bought a new doorâ€¦ that week was kind of a blur. 
I ended up being grounded and having to do extra chores but that was after the..
well letâ€™s say gentle whippinâ€™ I received. (I donâ€™t think you can use gentle and whippinâ€™ together, can you???)

Wow even back then I was trying to Mod. something

MaeJae


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I have been advised by my attorney not to comment on the question. Something about the 5th amendment







I was a very naughtly boy.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

The year was 1975 (ish) and I was around 10 years old. My friends and I had this great idea... "lets throw dirtlumbs at passing cars." Seemed like a good idea at the time.

These were the crumbly lumps. They'd hit something and break into a million bits. What could go wrong?

We pelted a few cars, then one of them decided to stop. It's engrained in my memory forever. It was an older model Datsun and the guy slammed on his breaks and jumped out.

My friends were able to jump over the fence, but I wasn't so fast. The only hiding place was the bush beside the house. So that's where I went. I can still see his running shoes standing there... and me thinking "hope he doesn't look down, don't look down, must be veeerryyyy quiet".

He eventually left, much to my relief.

Nice friends... leaving me there... I gotta work on my fence-jumping...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

CanadaCruizin said:


> The year was 1975 (ish) and I was around 10 years old. My friends and I had this great idea... "lets throw dirtlumbs at passing cars." Seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> These were the crumbly lumps. They'd hit something and break into a million bits. What could go wrong?
> 
> ...


Mine was alot like this....but it involved snowballs....

A friend and I out riding our dirt bikes in the snow having a great time. We stopped to take a break and decided it would be fun to throw snowballs at passing cars. It was early evening and just starting to get dark...so there we were, in the woods next to the road....a few cars passed and we missed...then here comes another...I get a GOOD snowball and let it go....right through the rolled down window...of a Delaware State Police car...hit the cop right on the shoulder. He stopped....we ran....my friend jumped on his motorcycle and it started right up...mine...not so quick. After about 8 or 20 kicks on the kick starter and off we went....lucky for us there was alot of farm land and we were able to DISAPEAR.....

Gary (not my real name)


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

California Jim said:


> I have been advised by my attorney not to comment on the question. Something about the 5th amendment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I am just a smiling, friendly kind of guy with the same attorney............









Map Guy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Uh,
I was about 10 and I decided to learn how to shift gears in our Volkswagen, while it was on a hill and my dad was outside the car talking to my grandma, about 50' away..........You know, when you push that clutch in, that sucker will take off, and so it did.














My grandma screamed, dad ran, and somehow stopped the car (it had picked up a pretty good speed by then) and stopped it just before it went down about a 20' embankment.
Oh............my aching BUTT!!!!






















Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My younger sister just calledâ€¦she was reading the forum! 
She said, so whoâ€™s back door did you paint? She didnâ€™t know!
I told her another story, and she said, you canâ€™t post that. 
First of all itâ€™s gross and second those guys will think you are really mean! 
â€¦ boy, and mom thought I was the bad one!!! 
So I donâ€™t want to tarnish my reputation around here







so Iâ€™ll pass on the story.

MJ


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> My younger sister just calledâ€¦she was reading the forum!
> She said, so whoâ€™s back door did you paint? She didnâ€™t know!
> I told her another story, and she said, you canâ€™t post that.
> First of all itâ€™s gross and second those guys will think you are really mean!
> ...


MJ, there is a reason I haven't given the coordinates for this WebSite to _ANY _ of my family members







Kathy knows how to get here but, then, she knows all my stories anyway. In fact, she was there for most of 'em! H3** - she was the instigator for most of 'em!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

There... maybe she can't see me anymore???

MJ


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok -- there was this one night up in summer camp and..... I better leave it at that.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

When I was around 6 or so, my dad and I went on our Saturday morning rounds (Dump, post office, local harware store, gas station,etc...) and then home to wash our brand new 1967 mustang. Well, while he was gathering the wash bucket and brush, I decided I was gonna "fill up" the gas tank with the garden hose. Hey, it had a handle like the gas station hose! I can still see his face now, with me proudly exclaiming "Just fillin her up dad!"


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> Ok -- there was this one night up in summer camp and..... I better leave it at that.


Mitch did you mean "Band Camp"?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Man where to start
Well I guess when I was around 8 or 9 my parents came home to see me jumping from furniture to furniture
They knew something was wrong they took me to the hospital and the Doctor told them to take him home and let him sleep it off. Well my older sister wasn't watching too well and I broke into the whiskey cabinet and drank all of the sample bottles of whiskey that where there 
Boy was she in Trouble









Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

age 5, turned around and stuck tongue out at my mother when I thought "she wasn't looking". Darn eyes in the back of mothers head will see you every time. Man, I really paid for that one......


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Ok -- there was this one night up in summer camp and..... I better leave it at that.


Mitch did you mean "Band Camp"?








[/quote]
Hey! ... I went to Band Camp!









MJ


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Ok -- there was this one night up in summer camp and..... I better leave it at that.


Mitch did you mean "Band Camp"?








[/quote]
Hey! ... I went to Band Camp!









MJ








[/quote]

Oh Really.......bet you have some interesting stories to tell?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Ok -- there was this one night up in summer camp and..... I better leave it at that.


Mitch did you mean "Band Camp"?







[/quote]
Hey! ... I went to Band Camp!









MJ







[/quote]
Oh Really.......bet you have some interesting stories to tell?







[/quote]
QUICK, MJ!!! Close your eyes so they can't see you!!!!!

Pheeeeew!! That was close!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Ok -- there was this one night up in summer camp and..... I better leave it at that.


Mitch did you mean "Band Camp"?







[/quote]
Hey! ... I went to Band Camp!









MJ







[/quote]
Oh Really.......bet you have some interesting stories to tell?







[/quote]
QUICK, MJ!!! Close your eyes so they can't see you!!!!!

Pheeeeew!! That was close!!!
[/quote]


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I've been swarn to secrecy about Band Camp!
It's the law you know... What happens at band camp, stays at band camp!!!









I never did anything that wasn't pre-approved by the counselors anyway.









MJ


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I've been swarn to secrecy about Band Camp!
> It's the law you know... What happens at band camp, stays at band camp!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HEH!! I was a Camp Counselor.....those words give no comfort!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> I've been swarn to secrecy about Band Camp!
> It's the law you know... What happens at band camp, stays at band camp!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HEH!! I was a Camp Counselor.....those words give no comfort!
[/quote]
Shhhhh.....












































What?
MJ


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey! How about a story??


----------



## Campin (Aug 11, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> There... maybe she can't see me anymore???
> 
> MJ


 I can still see you







( btw ) she played clarinet....









Campin


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

soooo....did the warden where YOU were make you sign something upon release stating what happened behind the wall, stays behind the wall??? ( I have always wondered if that was just Idaho, I have a friend, yeah, that's it, a friend who wants to know)


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I recall at about age 5 or 6, sitting on the back porch barefoot, it was summertime, I noticed a honey bee intently working on a dandelion flower, and thinking "he doesn't look that fast ... I bet I'm faster than he is," so I quickly stepped on him, and pulled my foot back ...

Honey bees are pretty darn quick


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> soooo....did the warden where YOU were make you sign something upon release stating what happened behind the wall, stays behind the wall??? ( I have always wondered if that was just Idaho, I have a friend, yeah, that's it, a friend who wants to know)


Yep! ....and the damndest thing is that I grew up aged ever-so-gracefully to become a Warden, myself. Now _there_ are some stories!!!! I'd love to tell you a few but ... well .... er .... that would be a direct violation of the ultimate Law of the Warden!









oh, and btw, that was at Girl Scout camp


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy could I contribute to this thread! Sheesh!
Unfortunately there is this whole statute of limitations thing, so...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Boy could I contribute to this thread! Sheesh!
> Unfortunately there is this whole statute of limitations thing, so...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, you've *easily* run that clock out...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Boy could I contribute to this thread! Sheesh!
> Unfortunately there is this whole statute of limitations thing, so...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, you've *easily* run that clock out...
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Boy could I contribute to this thread! Sheesh!
> Unfortunately there is this whole statute of limitations thing, so...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, you've *easily* run that clock out...
[/quote]
[/quote]
You know, Wolfie... That's what I thought too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Boy could I contribute to this thread! Sheesh!
> Unfortunately there is this whole statute of limitations thing, so...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, you've *easily* run that clock out...
[/quote]
[/quote]
You know, Wolfie... That's what I thought too!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Finally tracked you down, did they? Maybe 'cuz of that Watermelon incident last summer? Or the NH Development Project? You used your real name, didn't you







Man. Ya' think you're out from under the cloud when - BAM! - you dig yourself right back into the hole. Guess we'll just have to wait to hear your stories. Although, I'll bet Shannon could/would be happy to tell us a few ....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Campin said:


> There... maybe she can't see me anymore???
> 
> MJ


 I can still see you







( btw ) she played clarinet....









Campin
[/quote]
Whatever little sis!!!











> skippershe Posted Today, 12:44 PM
> 
> Hey! How about a story??


OKâ€¦ here it is! It kinda seems like a lifetime ago.
Only myself and 2 others know about this sooooooo...â€¦
Well besides the people that were at the other end of what we called a "joke"
AND probably the entire JR. High

When I was 12 my friend and I thought it would be really funny if we put a sanitary napkin (with ketchup on it!!!)







in the mailbox of my across the street neighbor! How funny it would be when the postman found it! She was a single mother of a 4y.o. and we thought she was kinda weird. â€¦I mean c'mon she didn't have a husband (we lived in suburbia)

So, one Friday evening after dinner we snuck over. First we obviously needed to peek in her windows... You know, to see if anyone was there. It wouldn't be funny if no one was there to be embarrassed by postman on Saturday morning. (It was Spring so everyone in our little corner of "perfect" would be out tending to the yard.) 
On with the storyâ€¦
When we looked in the window there she was! She was sitting there with a GUY!!! That made her even more deserving of this prank.( A single mom with a guy over her house on a Friday night.) We put the "item" in her mailbox (attached to the house next to her porch) I guess the Guy heard something and came out and yelled "HEY" what are you doing?
My girlfriend took off like a bat out of Heck. And me being a "virgin prankster" just stood there to answer the questions. Boyâ€¦ I ran home with the fear of God instilled in my by that woman! 
That Monday I was the laughing stock at school because I didn't know how to "pull a prank"

Well now as an adult I guess it was better that I was laughed at than that poor woman being embarrassed in front of the post man and the neighborhood.

I don't think she told my parents at least they have never let on that they ever knew.

MJ


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

It was around the summer of my 5th year, I was outside bouncing a ping-pong ball on the side walk. Dad was, again, replacing the cork gasket on his OLD International pickup. Out of nowhere a little red fella with horns and a tial







appeared on my shoulder and said "Bet you can't get the ball in the hole from here", to which I replied "Watch this, hold my sign". First try, right down the gas tank filler neck. On the old truck the gas tank was in the cab right behind the seat. About that time Mom hollared for us kids to come eat lunch, our dailey dose of tomato soup and grilled cheese.

Dad got done, came in and all ws well the rest of the day.

Next day when he got home (an hour late) he was mad as an ole wet hen. #%* truck, he was mumbling as he put his lunch bucket on the counter and headed back out to the garage. Off came the carb, rebulid and back on. He started the truck, it ran a minute or so then died. "Has to be the ^@*fuel pump" he says, off it came, rebult and back on. Started the truck and got the same result. Next he grabbed a flash light and looked into the gas tank, "what the..." he mumbles. Out came the tank and he drained it into a few pales until out came a pin-pong ball that had floated around until the tank suction would pull it done and shut off the flow thus killing the motor.

Cool as a cucumber he came into the house where us kids were watching fuzzy cartoons on black and white tv and asked "Who lost a ping-pong ball".... Now, at this point you have to remember I was only 5.... "MINE" I yell.

Before I could blink I was getting one of the worse butt whoopings I can remember. To this day, if I see a ping-pong ball.... my eye begins to twitch.

Dave


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Dave...
I don't care who you are...THAT"S FUNNY























MJ


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Kid Stories 123
> What's the dumbest, craziest thing you remember doing?


That's a hard one! The dumbest, craziest things I did are the ones I don't remember.









Mark


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

How far can a mounted semi tire roll after a 3/4 mile downhill run at about 10% grade?

Not far after it hits a 12' chain link fence......but 100' + of fence was laying on the ground......

Lucky it didn't hit a car or a person or a house. Don' t ask how much grief this cost.....

Map Guy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oh boy... this thread has opened a "big'ol can of worms"

My li'l sis had no idea of what I had done when I was younger.

She's like, what else have you done? Well I let her in on a little secret.

I said remember when you got in trouble for _________? she said "yeah" I didn't do it though!
I said I know ... It was me!








I said, and remember_______________? ... that was me too!








And Oh, yeah what about__________? ...that was me too!









She is soooooooo MAD !!!









MJ ... sorry sis!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It was a very long time ago & you were kids. She needs to let it go.









BTW you are going to fill in the blanks right?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Oh boy... this thread has opened a "big'ol can of worms"




AND it sure is funny!









Great stories everyone! Let's hear some more


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


> It was a very long time ago & you were kids. She needs to let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKâ€¦

#1. I gave my grandmothers dog some dog treats that looked like Hershey kisses knowing full well she didnâ€™t want the dog to have them because, wellâ€¦ it made the dog â€œgoâ€

#2. My grandmother was a diabetic and she used keytone(sp?) strips
to check her urineâ€¦ well, I used them up trying to make the strip 
change colors.

#3. There were a couple other little things like I cut the dogs hair and the cats whiskersâ€¦ I used to play with all my dads tools and mess them up but that I think my dad knew it was me, and not her â€¦ I hope.

Well it was all meâ€¦ not her! IT WAS MEâ€¦there I said itâ€¦IT WAS ME!!!

MJ

WOW... I don't think I like this thread anymore... I'm beginning to think I was
a pretty mean(bad) kid! 
Outbacker therapy?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's okay MJ...Get it all out, that's it...Confessions are good for the soul









there there now......the men in the white coats aren't going to hurt you


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Skip I think you need to change the title to "True Confessions"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> It was a very long time ago & you were kids. She needs to let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKâ€¦

#1. ......
#2....... 
#3. .....
Well it was all meâ€¦ not her! IT WAS MEâ€¦there I said itâ€¦IT WAS ME!!!

MJ

WOW... I don't think I like this thread anymore... I'm beginning to think I was
a pretty mean(bad) kid! 
Outbacker therapy?








[/quote]
There. There. MJ. You've made great progress today. You've admitted these things to yourself and others. That's a big 1st step, yanno. From here - well - who knows what kind of progress you can make?







Now. Make yourself an Appletine, relaz - and we'll pick up on this again tomorrow


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> It was a very long time ago & you were kids. She needs to let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKâ€¦

#1. ......
#2....... 
#3. .....
Well it was all meâ€¦ not her! IT WAS MEâ€¦there I said itâ€¦IT WAS ME!!!

MJ

WOW... I don't think I like this thread anymore... I'm beginning to think I was
a pretty mean(bad) kid! 
Outbacker therapy?








[/quote]
There. There. MJ. You've made great progress today. You've admitted these things to yourself and others. That's a big 1st step, yanno. From here - well - who knows what kind of progress you can make?







Now. Make yourself an Appletine, relaz - and we'll pick up on this again tomorrow















[/quote]

Here here


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

skippershe said:


> When my sister and I were about 7 and 10, we had a couple of girls that lived next door to us. They were known as the cat family, because they had about a million feral (wild) cats running around.
> 
> One day, they told my sister and I that their next door neighbor had strangled one their cats with a choke chain and that we needed to do something about it. This story was probably never true, but we went along with it anyways.
> 
> ...


Let's see if I can keep this short. I was 16 years old. I was a real gearhead, loved my wheels and there was not one nut or bolt on any of my vehicles that I had not turned. All in the name of going faster. At the time I had a 1953 Kaiser. It was kind of a hand me down, it was all I could afford. The main thing is it was light weight. I found a '57 Vette engine that I outfitted with every go-faster thing I could afford at the time. I stuffed it in the Kaiser and spent my friday and saturday nights drag racing and the rest of the week fixing broken things. Needless to say I developed quite a reputation with the local police. King County, WSP, and especially the Normandy Park police. I lived right on the bondry of Normandy Park, when you left my driveway and turned either right or left it was one half block and a turn and you were out of NP and in the County. I got so many tickets from the NP police in that half block that it was insane. My friends also fell victim to the NP police harassment when ever they came over.
So, one night at the local hamburger joint we devised a scheme to "get even". One of my friends took another guy and I down to the Normandy Park Beach and dropped us off at the gate (we new better than to take our cars on this caper). It was about mid-night. Another friend called the NP police and reported a wild party on the beach and that the partyers had set fire to one of the picnic tables. Pretty soon both of the NP police cars showed up at the beach, they raced in the gate and down to the far end of the beach. We jumped out of the brush, slammed the gate and put a chain and padlock on it and high tailed it for home. You gotta know that cops are in the lockin' up business and not the getting locked up business. I didn't get home until about 6 AM. It was about 6 miles of through back yards and over fences while ducking every King county cop car that they could muster. When I got home one NP car was in my drive way. I snuck in the back door and went to bed. For the next year I had to park my car at a friends house and walk into NP to my house. NP was off limits to all of my friends. They even harassed my dad some. One day while hoofing it the half block through NP to my house the NP police picked me up and hauled me in. Got the good cop bad cop routine for a couple of hours until my mom showed up (a friend of mine had told her what happened). She was pissed and when she was in that frame of mind she had a glare that would make your blood run cold. She ripped those two cops a couple of new ones. I have never been so proud of my mom as I was that day. She grabbed me by the hand and drug me out of there and proceeded to rip me a new one (everybody was getting a new one that day). I dodged them for a couple years after that and it finally blew over, but it makes a good story.








Still not convinced that the policeman is your friend and that almost 50 years ago.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great story Swany


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

skippershe said:


> When my sister and I were about 7 and 10, we had a couple of girls that lived next door to us. They were known as the cat family, because they had about a million feral (wild) cats running around.
> 
> One day, they told my sister and I that their next door neighbor had strangled one their cats with a choke chain and that we needed to do something about it. This story was probably never true, but we went along with it anyways.
> 
> ...


At 13 years of age I was old enough to get a paper route. I delivered the Seattle PI. It was an early morning route (started at 3 AM) and it was more or less rural and it was 80 papers. I had to get it done every AM and be to school at 8. There came a week end where the family was going to my big sisters house for a couple of days. It was a great place. In the country and on a lake. But I couldn't go because I had to deliver my papers. The plan was that I would catch a ride to the West Seattle ferry terminal and someone would pick me up on the other side and I would spend Sunday at my sis's.Don't remember whose turn it was to watch me but they missed a couple of things for sure. I got up at 3, loaded my papers up and at the last minute I decided I would get done faster if I took the family car. It was a 1951 Hudson that my dad bought with the few bucks that my grandpa left him when he died. Dad chose that car because it had wide seats that would accommodate us 6 kids. He liked that car well enough not to take it to the lake because of the dirt roads leading there. Well I loaded up my papers found the keys in the house, jumped in the Hudson and off I went. After delivering a few papers I began to burn out of every delivery. I don't know how familure you might be with '51 Hudsons but they didn't lay rubber very well. Mostly they just burned clutches. About 75 paper deliveries later the clutch took a dump! Fortunately it was more or less down hill to our house and I was able to coast it to the drive way. I called a friend who helped me push it back where it had been parked. I went to my sister's house and spent a rather worrisome day to say the least. We got home that night after dark and to my dismay you could smell that burned clutch as we were getting out of the car. Playing dumb didn't work for long, I was busted big time. My punishment? I had to install a new clutch in the ole hudson by my self and pay for it out of the proceeds of my paper route. Do you have any idea how many papers you have to pedal to by a new clutch for a '51 Hudson? It took months and I canj't tell you how many hours I spent under that Hudson until I figured where the clutch was and how to fix it.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I think Swany's got me beat on anythin I've ever done!

I feel sooOooOo much better now!









Kinda makes ya feel warm all over.









MJ


----------

